
Show HN: Lightbus – Proposal for a new Python message bus and task queue - adamcharnock
http://lightbus.org/
======
adamcharnock
Proposal author here – I'm posting this here to try and solicit some feedback
on the idea.

Is there demand for a project like this? Is the design sane? Any suggestions?
Feedback is very welcome indeed.

Additionally, the concerns[1] and choices[2] pages currently contain a number
of open questions.

[1]
[http://lightbus.org/en/latest/concerns.html](http://lightbus.org/en/latest/concerns.html)

[2]
[http://lightbus.org/en/latest/implementation/choices.html](http://lightbus.org/en/latest/implementation/choices.html)

